# Main Industries in Costa Del Sol



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm interested to know what the main industries are on the Costa Del Sol, and which multi-nationals have their offices there. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mindxb said:


> Hi, I'm interested to know what the main industries are on the Costa Del Sol, and which multi-nationals have their offices there.
> 
> Thanks a lot



The costa del sol is a big place. Malaga has a large IT parque, not sure who's on there. San Miguel, the beer company has a large presence, so has Coca Cola, but I would say its largest industry would be tourism and related. But Like I say, its a large region

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mindxb said:


> Hi, I'm interested to know what the main industries are on the Costa Del Sol, and which multi-nationals have their offices there.
> 
> Thanks a lot


Interesting question - I have liked it (new usage of the verb like for linguists). However you can do the work...
Here is a list of the top companies in Spain. Now you can go through it and tell is where they are, ok??
- Informacion de las 100 Primeras Empresas de Espaa - CIF - Listados y Bases de Datos - Actualidad Economica - Iberinform - Grupo Credito y Caucion


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting question - I have liked it (new usage of the verb like for linguists). However you can do the work...
> Here is a list of the top companies in Spain. Now you can go through it and tell is where they are, ok??
> - Informacion de las 100 Primeras Empresas de Espaa - CIF - Listados y Bases de Datos - Actualidad Economica - Iberinform - Grupo Credito y Caucion


Hmmm. How is this list compiled? Inditex (Zara, Pull & Bear, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, Stradivarius, Oysho...) is number 30 something. I thought Inditex was one of the biggest companies *worldwide*


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Interesting question - I have liked it (new usage of the verb like for linguists). However you can do the work...
> Here is a list of the top companies in Spain. Now you can go through it and tell is where they are, ok??
> - Informacion de las 100 Primeras Empresas de Espaa - CIF - Listados y Bases de Datos - Actualidad Economica - Iberinform - Grupo Credito y Caucion


Wow, homework in the school holidays... that's a bit harsh will endeavour to do it around camp hours!


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> The costa del sol is a big place. Malaga has a large IT parque, not sure who's on there. San Miguel, the beer company has a large presence, so has Coca Cola, but I would say its largest industry would be tourism and related. But Like I say, its a large region
> 
> Jo xxx


I was thinking/hoping it was tourism... suits husband's business


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mindxb said:


> I was thinking/hoping it was tourism... suits husband's business


Its a dodgy one at the mo as tourism due to the recession has declined and that has taken with it the construction industry and several others, but who knows, a bit of new blood maybe???

Jo xxx


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

jojo said:


> Its a dodgy one at the mo as tourism due to the recession has declined and that has taken with it the construction industry and several others, but who knows, a bit of new blood maybe???
> 
> Jo xxx


I like the positive attitude We're under no illusions - my husband is in L&D/management training - hopefully they'll need some!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mindxb said:


> I like the positive attitude We're under no illusions - my husband is in L&D/management training - hopefully they'll need some!


Well positive I may sound, but what you have to remember about Spain is that its "been there and done it"! 10 years ago, the tourism industry and Spain was buzzing, there was work and prosperity, new things were happening and it was growing. Then it hit a wall, everything had been done! Suddenly all the things Spain had were starting to lose appeal. The tourist industry is now awash with people trying to resurrect it and trying to kick start it. Its having a limited effect but I suspect thats mainly due to the world wide recession and Spain is still seen as a cheap holiday resort.

So, yes maybe it needs new blood, but theres still alot of the "old" blood who are here and have been for years, trying to survive and kick start things, but the recession, the failing construction industry and the staleness of Spain as a holiday resort arent helping. I doubt if theres anything new that can be done, without serious financial investment, but who knows????

Does your husband speak Spanish, cos that would be pretty pivotal I would have though if he wants to "get stuck in"????

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Oracle have a huge campus in Malaga and it acts as their Customer Service hub for their European clients.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mindxb said:


> I like the positive attitude We're under no illusions - my husband is in L&D/management training - hopefully they'll need some!


Had to look up L&D. I'm guessing it's not Life and Death, but Learning and Development. That's all very well if he speaks Spanish, but if not who's he going to be giving training to?


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Had to look up L&D. I'm guessing it's not Life and Death, but Learning and Development. That's all very well if he speaks Spanish, but if not who's he going to be giving training to?


Normally international companies in corporate management or middle management. Within international hotel chains, English is normally the spoken language. He worked in hotels for 18 years.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

mindxb said:


> Normally international companies in corporate management or middle management. Within international hotel chains, English is normally the spoken language. He worked in hotels for 18 years.


BTW, he is Italian so mastering Spanish shd be easier than a Brit learning from scratch


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mindxb said:


> Normally international companies in corporate management or middle management. Within international hotel chains, English is normally the spoken language. He worked in hotels for 18 years.


Well, all I'm saying is that I wouldn't count on it for Spanish telcommunications, IT etc companies. Many middle and top managers speak English, but equally, many don't have a very good grasp and being as they are in Spain they tend to use homegrown training courses.
In multinational companies there may well be non Spanish staff, but there will also be the Spaniards. 
As you say hotel chains are probably different.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mindxb said:


> BTW, he is Italian so mastering Spanish shd be easier than a Brit learning from scratch


That's certainly true


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suggest he does some googling of major tour operators and hotel groups and e-mails his cv and does some networking. Then he can get a feel for how things are and what sort of market there is available. Like I say, there maybe room for some new blood!?????

jo xxx


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm hoping so... it doesn't have to be hotels - retail/customer service training etc, still within his remit. 

Need to find out who we know... And friends of friends!


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, all I'm saying is that I wouldn't count on it for Spanish telcommunications, IT etc companies. Many middle and top managers speak English, but equally, many don't have a very good grasp and being as they are in Spain they tend to use homegrown training courses.
> In multinational companies there may well be non Spanish staff, but there will also be the Spaniards.
> As you say hotel chains are probably different.


IT woud be his worst nightmare, so no worries there. Can also target Italian companies based in Spain along with British/American multi-nationals. Just need to research which ones are out there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mindxb said:


> IT woud be his worst nightmare, so no worries there. Can also target Italian companies based in Spain along with British/American multi-nationals. Just need to research which ones are out there.


The biggest group of tourists/expats "hitting" spain right now are Scandinavians, Russians and chinese - so maybe brush up on their languages LOL!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mindxb said:


> IT woud be his worst nightmare, so no worries there. Can also target Italian companies based in Spain along with British/American multi-nationals. Just need to research which ones are out there.


Here's another link for you then
Spain


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Here's another link for you then
> Spain


Hey, thanks for that! Much appreciated


----------

